# Progress ?



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

BNSF making progress with oil trains. 

http://www.nytimes.com/aponline/2015/03/30/us/ap-us-oil-trains-safety.html?_r=1


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

true
Just last year they opened a oil transfer facility near Fort Laramie, Wyoming 
So I sees the trains go by often


----------

